# Quieter Arrow?



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I was talking to a buddy about bows and he told me that he shoots carbon arrows because they are quieter...i this true? or is he just pulling my leg?


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Better get the tape measure out  . Vanes can make noise, as can broadheads, carbon is quieter if you bump it on the shelf, but in flight no difference.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

ok. so if the noise is so quiet the human ear cant hear it naked, how do i know which broadheads are quieter and the same thing with the vanes?

or if its that quiet does it need to even be delt with?


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Most cases you don't need to worry about it. These days the majority of broadheads are quiet. Unfortunately the only way to know for sure is to try, or get warnings from other shooters. The problems with vane noise is from tiny tears in the vane or loose spots along the vane during gluing. You will hear a whistle or flapping sound during the shot. Feathers are noisier just because they are feathers. Is your friend confusing arrow noise with bow noise during the shot? I ask because alum arrows tend to be heavier than carbon and quiet the bow down during the shot.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

heavier arrows are more quiet than light arrows. So if it's a heavier arrow than the other, then, more than likely it is more quiet


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

He may have meant when he draws the arrow back a carbon is quieter but it would depend on the rest.


----------

